# مأساة " Virginia Tech "



## Maya (19 أبريل 2007)

*---------------------------------*​
*الزمان : السادس عشر من أبريل / نيسان 2007

المكان : جامعة " Virginia Tech " للعلوم التكنولوجية  مدينة Blacksburg ولاية فيرجينيا – الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ...

صباح الاثنين 16 أبريل كان صباحاً بارداً هبت به ريح قوية على مدينة بلاكسبيرغ الهادئة  ولعل هذه الرياح وصوتها كانت تتنبأ بعاصفة من نوع آخر تلوح في الأفق .... 

الطلاب والأساتذة خرجوا من منازلهم وأماكن سكنهم  متوجهين إلى جامعتهم " Virginia Tech " وكل منهم مشغول على طريقته سواء بالحديث والدردشة مع الأصدقاء أو التفكير في مواد اليوم أو التحضير للمحاضرات والدروس ...  لكن لم يكن يدور في بال أحد منهم أن هدوء ذلك اليوم البارد سينقلب في لحظات ليشهد واحدة من أبشع الحوادث التي شهدتها المؤسسات التعليمية في الولايات المتحدة عبر تاريخها ..

في تمام الساعة 7.15 صباحاً  بدأت أحداث ذلك اليوم الدموي وتحديداً في سكن الطلاب المعروف بـ  (West Ambler Johnston Residence Hall ) حيث اقتحم المكان شاب مسلح  آسيوي الملامح وقام بإطلاق النار على إحدى الطالبات وتدعى (Emily Hilscher ) عمرها 19 سنة  وعلى طالب آخر يدعى (Ryan Clark ) وعمره 22 سنة وأرداهما قتلى كما أصاب عدد من الأشخاص بجروح قبل أن يسارع بالهرب ...

ظن رجال الأمن أن الحادث ذو دوافع شخصية وأن القاتل قد هرب بعد أن نفذ جريمته ، وكان قرار بعدم إبلاغ بقية الطلبة في الجامعة  بما حدث حيث كان التفكير بأن يتم السيطرة على الوضع بهدوء بدلاً من إثارة البلبلة والفوضى والذعر بين الطلبة وما قد ينجم عن ذلك ، وكان الظن أن الجميع آمنون في أماكنهم بعد مشاهدة القاتل يغادر المكان ، ولم يتصور أحد أن ما جرى كان فقط البداية ، لتنتقل فصول المأساة بعد ذلك بنحو ساعتين  إلى جامعة "Virginia Tech " نفسها ...

وأفادت التحقيقات التي تم الكشف عنها لاحقاً أن القاتل وفي الساعة 9 ودقيقة واحدة كان في مركز للبريد يرسل طرد إلى محطة NBC الإخبارية ....

وفي هذه الأثناء لم يكن نبأ الحادث في السكن الطلابي ليبقى سر فقد حاولت إدارة الجامعة عبر البريد الإلكتروني  تنبيه الطلاب لما جرى وطالبتهم بالإبلاغ عن أي شخص مشبوه ..




لكن في تمام الساعة 9,41 وبعد نحو ساعتين من الحادث الأول كان القاتل يجتاز بوابة مبنى (Norris Hall ) وهو قسم الهندسات والعلوم التقنية وهو من أهم أقسام الجامعة و بمثابة قلبها إن جاز التعبير ، وقام السفاح بإغلاق الأبواب بالسلاسل وقفلها من الداخل واندفع نحو القاعات الدراسية واقتحم أكثر من غرفة وهو يحمل مسدسين آليين وأخذ يطلق النار على كل من يصادفه في طريقه و كل من يجده في القاعات من الطلبة والمدرسين  ...

وتنبه الطلاب في القاعات الأخرى لأصوات لإطلاق النار فسارعوا لإغلاق الأبواب وسدها بالطاولات أو القفز من النوافذ ، وفي هذه الأثناء كان رجال الشرطة وأمن الجامعة يحاولون اختراق البوابة المغلقة وتفجير الأقفال كي يتمكنوا من الدخول وعندما نجحت العملية تمكنوا من سماع صوت آخر طلقات السفاح قبل أن تتوقف وأثناء البحث تم العثور على جثة السفاح بعد أن أطلق النار على نفسه وانتحر ...

أسفرت هذه المذبحة المروعة عن سقوط 32 ضحية بين الطلبة وأعضاء هيئة التدريس وجرح نحو 30 شخصاً .......




وكان ما حدث صدمة مروعة هزت المجتمع الأمريكي وظلت الخبر الرئيسي في تغطيات جميع الشبكات التلفزيونية الأمريكية والصحف لعدة أيام ، واعتبر يوم المجزرة يوم حزن للأمة الأمريكية كما قال الرئيس جورج بوش الذي أمر بتنكيس الأعلام حدداً على الضحايا الذين تم تشييعهم يوم الثلاثاء بحضور الآلاف من طلبة جامعة فيرجينيا وأهلهم ..

كان أغلب الضحايا من الأمريكيين من سكان ولايات مختلفة إلا أنه كان هناك طلبة أجانب من الهند وكندا وبورتو ريكيو و إندونيسيا وفيتنام و كان من بين الضحايا البروفيسور الإسرائيلي ليفيو ليبريسكو (Liviu Librescu) البالغ من العمر 76عاماً  و من الشرق الأوسط كان هناك طالبة لبنانية أمريكية هي ( ريما جوزيف سماحة ) 18 سنة ولبناني آخر هو روس عبد الله علم الدين  وكذلك كان من بين الضحايا باحث مصري هو وليد شعلان ...*

*---------------------------------------*​
*يبقى السؤال من هو القاتل ؟ وما دوافعه؟*




*إنه الطالب : تشو سونج - هوي ( Cho Seung-hui ) يبلغ من العمر 23 عاماً وهو بالأصل من كوريا الجنوبية وهاجر أهله إلى الولايات المتحدة والتحق بجامعة فيرجينيا وهو في سنته الأخيرة في قسم اللغة الإنجليزية ....

أما دوافع الجريمة فلم تتضح حتى الآن بصورة واضحة ، وتناقلت وسائل الإعلام معلومات ومعطيات عديدة إلى أنها اتفقت أن القاتل تشو كان يعاني من اضطرابات نفسية وكان يعالج في نهاية العام 2005 ، وكان مصاب بنوع من الاكتئاب الحاد ويعيش في عزلة عن بقية زملائه ، وكان يضايق الطالبات في فصله ويقوم بتصويرهن ، فقدمت أستاذة جامعية شكوى ضده إلى إدارة الجامعة ليتم نقله من الفصل ، وكان أساتذته يجدون في موضوعاته وواجباته الدراسية التي يكلف بإنجازها دائماً حديث عن القتل والانتحار والعنف والوحشية و الدماء و إطلاق النار على الرؤوس وفي العيون وقطع الأعناق بالمناشير الحادة ، ولوحظ على سلوكه في آخر فترة العنف والشراسة وقام بإشعال نار في إحدى الغرف في السكن الجامعي كما تناقلت بعض وسائل الإعلام ...

كما وردت أنباء تحدثت أنه كان على علاقة مع طالبة اسمها إيميلي (أول الضحايا ) وقد تركته فقام بالانتقام وقتلها هي وصديقها لكن التحريات أثبتت عدم صحة هذه الفرضية وأكد شهود أنه لم يكن على علاقة معها 

وبعد وقوع الحادثة عثر رجال الشرطة على رسالة  يتحدث فيها عن الموت والانتقام وعن مبررات ما سيقدم عليه و أنه يكره أبناء الأغنياء والفسوق وسوء الأخلاق المتفشي في العالم كما شبه نفسه بالمسيح ...*


----------



## Maya (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مأساة " Virginia Tech "*




*البروفيسور الإسرائيلي " Liviu Librescu " ​*
*وسط نهر الدم الذي جرى في جامعة "Virginia Tech   "  برزت قصة رجل عظيم لا يمكن إلا أن نسميه بطلاً بامتياز وصل لأعلى درجات التضحية التي يمكن أن يقدمها مدرس وأستاذ لأجل طلابه وطالباته ألا وهي التضحية بحياته لأجل أن يعيش طلابه وطالباته .....

إنه البروفيسور الإسرائيلي ليفيو ليبريسكو " Liviu Librescu "  الذي ولد في مدينة Ploiesti في رومانيا عام 1930 لعائلة يهودية عانت كثيراًَ في عهد الاحتلال النازي ونفيت وشردت إلى معسكرات الأعمال الشاقة ، وقد تمكن ليفيو ليبريسكو من النجاة من براثن الوحش النازي  ومع انتهاء الحرب وفي ظل النظام الشيوعي الذي حكم رومانيا فقد درس ليبريسكو في جامعة بوخارست وحصل على شهادة الدكتوراه في ميكانيكية السوائل ، كما ألف كتباً عديدة و نشر مقالات علمية حول بحوث في ميكانيكية المواد الصلبة والسوائل بتطبيقات في مجالات مختلفة ابتداء من صناعة الطيارات إلى وسائل جراحية ما فوق المتطورة ....

وشغل مناصب علمية عديدة ولكنه عندما رفض أداء الولاء للنظام الشيوعي الذي كان يرأسه الدكتاتور تشاوشيسكو وأبدى تعاطفاً مع إسرائيل  بدأت مضايقات كثيرة عليه وصلت لإبعاده من أكاديمية العلوم و عزله علمياً ....

هاجر إلى إسرائيل عام 1978 وشغل منصب بروفيسور محاضر في جامعة تل أبيب ومعهد التخنيون في حيفا وانتقل إلى الولايات المتحدة بعد ذلك بـ 6 سنوات وأصبح بروفيسور في جامعة فيرجينيا تيك من العام 1985 وحتى وفاته في الحادثة المروعة 2007 . 

في يوم الحادث المشؤوم  كان البروفيسور ليبريسكو يشرح محاضرة حول ميكانيك المواد الصلبة لطلابه في القاعة 204 من مبنى " The Norris Hall " عندما سمع إطلاق النار وشاهد ما يجري وأدرك أن طلابه سيكونون لا محالة من الضحايا إن لم يتحرك ويحميهم خاصة بعد أن شاهد القاتل يتجه نحو صفه ، فأسرع إلى الباب وأغلقه وسده بجسده ليعيق القاتل تشو ويمنعه  من الدخول ،  وطلب إلى طلابه أن يسرعوا بالهرب  من النوافذ وهذا ما حصل ، ورغم أن السفاح أطلق النار على الباب وقد اخترقت الرصاصات جسد البروفيسور إلا أنه صمد بكل عزيمة وواصل دفع الباب حتى يتمكن طلابه من الهرب والنجاة بحياتهم ،  ليستشهد هو برصاصة أصابته في الرأس ويسقط مضرج بدمائه بعد أن أنقذ أرواح طلبته وأبعدهم عن يد السفاح القاتل حيث لم يكن سوى طالب واحد في صفه من بين الضحايا  ...

ولم ينسى طلابه فضله فقد صرحوا إلى الصحافة بقولهم لقد أنقذ حياتنا ونحن نعيش بفضل تضحيته ، وأرسل كثير منهم رسائل إلى أسرة البروفيسور يعبرون لهم عن أصدق التعازي وعن تقديرهم لبطولة البروفيسور ليبريسكو الذي أنقذهم من الموت ، وقد خصصت وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية والعالمية حيز كبير للحديث عن هذا العمل البطولي وعن البروفيسور المرحوم  ...

ولسخرية الأقدار فإن يوم الاثنين 16 نيسان/ أبريل  الذي توفي فيه البروفيسور ليبريسكو كان ( Yom Hashoah ) وهو يوم إحياء ذكرى المحرقة النازية الهولوكست في إسرائيل ولدى الشعب اليهودي ،  فكان قدر هذا الرجل البالغ من العمر 76 عاماً والناجي من الهولوكست أن يموت في يوم إحياء ذكرى الهولوكست ...

إن ما قام به البروفيسور ليفيو ليبريسكو يعد بطولة  بكل المقاييس وتضحية نبيلة وسيذكر التاريخ على الدوام ذلك البروفيسور اليهودي الذي مات في دار العلم دفاعاً عن طلابه وعن أناس لا يمت إليهم بأي صلة عرقية أو دينية لكنه في لحظات دقيقة كتلك تصرف بحسه كإنسان عظيم وفضل الموت على أن يحرم المستقبل من هذا الجيل الشاب وفضل أن يمنح الحياة لشبان في مقتبل العمر وأن يضحي بحياته لأجلهم فكان بطل بكل معنى الكلمة ....

فمبارك أنت أيها الرجل العظيم وصلاتي لأجل روحك الطاهرة ، وأنت فخر لبلدك ولشعبك بالدرجة الأولى ولكل رجال العلم ولكل من سيسمع بقصتك وببطولتك ..*


----------



## Maya (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مأساة " Virginia Tech "*

*هذه آخر صور  بثتها شبكة ( NBC ) الأمريكية للقاتل تشو الذي يبدو يتدرب على جريمته بينما كان يصور نفسه بكاميرا فيديو :*


----------



## ماجد رؤوف زاهر (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مأساة " Virginia Tech "*

*انها حقا مأساه نتمنى من الرب ان يتدخل - امين​*


----------



## Maya (19 أبريل 2007)

*تفاصيل أكثر حول السفاح*






*-----------------------------------------*​
*عرضت شبكة ( NBC  ) الإخبارية الأمريكية شريط فيديو ومجموعة صور أرسلها  السفاح تشو مرتكب مجزرة جامعة Virginia Tech  ..

و أشارت الشبكة أنها تلقت طرد يحوي مجموعة من مقاطع الفيديو والصور والوثائق المكتوبة وتبين أنها أرسلت صباح الاثنين من مكتب بريد في Blacksburg  وذلك في الساعة 9.1 صباحاً أي  بعد ساعة  و 45 دقيقة من ارتكاب  الحادث الأول بإطلاق النار على الطلاب في السكن الجامعي أي أن إرسال  الطرد في الفترة الفاصلة بين الحادثين وقبل أن يقتحم مبنى الجامعة ...

 ووصل الطرد بعد ظهر الثلاثاء ولكن لم يتم فتحه حتى صباح الأربعاء ويبدو أنه كان يوجد مشكلة في الرمز البريدي حتى تأخر وصول الطرد حتى بعد ظهر الثلاثاء كما أشارت مصادر في شبكة NBC ...

ويشمل الطرد 28 مقطع فيديو و 43  صورة  و23 صفحة مكتوبة  وكان كل محتواهما تعبير عن الغضب والسخط الشديدين و كلمات قاسية ولاذعة ضد أبناء الأغنياء  والفسوق المنتشر في العالم وصور القاتل  نفسه كمدافع عن الضعفاء والمساكين  كما أبدى نوع من التمجيد لمراهقين قاتلين ارتكبا مجزرة  قبل سنوات بحق طلاب في مدرسة كولمبين العليا عام 1999 ...

بدى واضح من الفيديو أن القاتل قد صوره بمفرده حيث كان يلاحظ أنه ينحني ليوقف الكاميرا عندما كان يريد التوقف عن الكلام أو تغيير موضعه وبدا القاتل منفعلاً ثائراً يتكلم بصوت غليظ قاسي ويوجه نظرات قاسية نحو الكاميرا وهو يشرح مبررات ما سيقدم عليه ...

و يلاحظ في الصور أنها ذات خلفيات متعددة  وبدا السفاح في بعض الصور  مبتسماً والبعض الآخر عابساً غاضب متجهم ترتسم على وجهه ملامح الشراسة وظهر ممسكاً بمسدساته و كذلك وهو  يصوب مسدسه و يوجهه نحو الكاميرا  ، و مرة مرتدياً سترة عسكريةو قفازات سوداء  ويحمل عدد من جعب الذخيرة  ، و في صورة أخرى  يحمل مطرقة ، و ظهر أيضاً  موجهاً المسدس إلى رأسه ..

ومن بين ما قاله السفاح تشو وهو يبرر جريمته وما سيقدم عليه  :

كان لديكم مئة بليون فرصة وطريقة لتجنب ما حدث اليوم ... لكنكم صممتم  على إراقة دمي ... لقد  أجبرتموني على الانعزال وأعطيتموني خيار واحد فقط ..... القرار كان قراركم ..... الآن يلوث أياديكم دم لن ينمحي أبداً ..

كان يمكن ألا أفعل ذلك. كان يمكن أن أغادر. كان بمقدوري أن أفر. لم أفعل .  لكن لا..
 لن أهرب بعد الآن . الأمر ليس من أجلي . انه من أجل أطفالي  .. من أجل أخوتي وأخواتي.....  فعلتها من أجلهم ..

وفي حديث موجه لأبناء الأغنياء قال : 

سيارتك المرسيدس لا تكفي وأنت طفل مزعج ..... قلاداتك الذهبية ليست كافية وأنت تتكبر....  ودائعك المالية لن تكفي . شرابك المسكر من الفودكا والكونياك لن يكفي. كل إغواءاتك غير كافية. هذه لن تكفي لإشباع حاجات متعتك  ... لديك كل شيء.

وحاول الدخول في بعض المفاهيم المسيحية وشبه نفسه بالمسيح :

هل تعرف ما تشعر به حين تتعرض للإذلال على الصليب ؟ 

بفضلكم سأموت مثل يسوع  المسيح لكي ألهم أجيالا من الضعفاء والعزل ..... عندما حان الوقت لقد فعلتها .

وحاول تمجيد سفاحين  آخرين بقوله عبارة  :

شهداء مثل إريك (Eric )  و ديلان (Dylan ) ..

وهو يشير هنا إلى المراهقين  إريك هاريس (Eric Harris ) و ديلان كليبولد (  Dylan Klebold) الذين ارتكبا في العام 1999 مجزرة مدرسة كولومبين العليا ( Columbine High School  ) على مشارف دينيفر والتي قتلا  فيها 12 طالباً  ومعلماً وجرح 24 آخرين قبل أن ينتحرا ..

وللمصادفة أو لا نعرف إن لم يكن  مصادفة  فالذكرى السنوية الثامنة  لمأساة مدرسة كولمبين العليا تصادف غداً الجمعة 20 نيسان / أبريل أي بعيد أيام قليلة من يوم مأساة فيرجينيا  ..  *


----------



## Bino (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مأساة " Virginia Tech "*

انها بالفعل حادثه بشعه تركت أثر كبير فى نفسى و لم يهون من تأثرى الا القصه التى ذكرتها الأخت Maya عن البروفيسور Liviu فحقاً قد قدم ذلك الشجاع للشعب الأمريكى و العالم أجمع نموذج الروح العبرانيه القويه و القلب الشجاع و المحبه التى جعلته يموت ليس عن أحد من أقاربه أو أحبائه بل من أجل طلابه ....
هنيئاً لك .... فكثيرون تكون قصة وفاتهم أكثر فخراً من قصة حياتهم لكنك ظفرت بالاثنين !!!
فقد نجيت من براثن الوحش النازى و أثبت كفاءتك العلميه و أخيراً ضحيت بنفسك من أجل سلامة طلابك


----------



## تونى تون (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مأساة " Virginia Tech "*

شكراا ليكى جدااا يا maya 
وحقيقى انتى  اثرتى فينا كتير بقصة البرفسير وربنا اكيد هيرحمه وهوه ده حقيقى الاستشهاد الى يستحق التصفيق والدعوه للمحبه الغير مجنيه مقابلها غير محبا مثلها


----------



## Maya (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مأساة " Virginia Tech "*




*-------------------------------------​*
*خمس رصاصات أصابت جسده وأنهت مسيرة حافلة لحياة إنسان عظيم عاش حياته لأجل العلم ومات دفاعاً عن طلبة العلم ، هذا العلم الذي سافر لأجله إلى الولايات المتحدة ليوصل رسالته ومعرفته لأكبر قدر من الناس المختلفين من حيث العرقية والثقافة والديانات ...

خمس رصاصات كتبت اسم هذا الرجل العظيم في إحدى صفحات التاريخ التي غطتها الدماء لكنها تبرق في إحدى جوانبها ببريق بطولة وشجاعة وتضحية ليفيو ليبريسكو ..

نتيجة تلك المواجهة كانت معروفة فرجل عجوز في 76 من عمره يواجه شاب في 23 من عمره في ذروة شبابه وقوته لكنه مجرد من كل اعتبارات أخلاقية أو حساب لما يفعل وفي حالة هيجان و ثورة رهيبة يطلق النار دون وعي ، فنتيجة هذا المواجهة معروفة سلفاً خاصة أن ما يفصل بين الرجلين هو  باب خشبي ، لكن البروفيسور ليفيو لم يفكر في كل ذلك بل كانت نظرة واحدة للوجوه الشابة في صفه  كافية بان يقدم على البطولة التي قام بها فاندفع ليسد الباب بجسده وليس بأي شيء آخر وصرخ بطلبته ليسرعوا بالهرب ..

 قصة رغم بساطتها لكنها تحمل عبرة كبيرة وتضحية أكبر و نقطة نهاية عظيمة رجل لا يمكن إلا أن نسميه بطلاً تحدى الموت منذ سنين طويلة على يد الوحش النازي وهرب من النازية والشيوعية ، وسعى طيلة أيام حياته ليتعلم ويدرس وقبل عشرين عاماً انتقل إلى فيرجينيا وبما أنه لا يوجد سن محددة للتقاعد هناك فقد استمر في التدريس حتى ذلك اليوم الاثنين 16 أبريل / نيسان يوم مأساة جامعة " Virginia Tech "   و ترك  وراءه ذكريات كثيرة لدى طلاب أنقذ حياتهم  أو تأثروا بما سمعوا عن بطولته  وأصدق تعبير هو  ما قالته إحدى الطالبات التي أنقذ حياتها  : " لقد أصبحت ذكراه جزء هام من حياتي إلى الأبد  " ..

" لقد كان يحب إسرائيل كثيراً " هذا ما قاله أحد أصدقاء البروفيسور ليبريسكو المقربين..

 لقد أحب وطنه و أرضه وشعبه كما أحب العلم والهندسة والجامعة  ، وكانت رغبته أن يدفن في إسرائيل حتى لو  توفي في أي مكان من العالم ولو على بعد آلاف الكيلومترات ووراء المحيطات كان يريد العودة ليدفن في تراب وطنه ، وهذا ما حدث فبعد أن تمت الصلاة على روحه في بروكلين – نيويورك تم نقل جثمانه إلى إسرائيل ليدفن في مدينة صغيرة اسمها رعنانا (Ra`anana) قرب تل أبيب ....

في ذكرى المحرقة وفي متحف  لذكرى الهولوكست في الولايات المتحدة تحدث الرئيس جورج بوش عن تضحية البروفيسور ليبريسكو ووصفه بأنه : " المثال الذي نستمد  منه الشجاعة والقوة " ..

فعلاً كان مثال رائع للتضحية والبطولة وستبقى صورته عالقة في أذهان الكثيرين كلما تذكروا هذه المأساة في جامعة فيرجينيا وكلما تم إحياء ذكرى المأساة سيذكر اسم ذلك الشهيد ، ومع الأيام والسنين وعندما يصبح ما نحياه اليوم مجرد تاريخ وزمن ماضي ستتذكر الأجيال القادمة مأساة فيرجينيا وستذكر اسم بطل ضحى بحياته لينقذ طلابه وسيذكر الجميع  اسم ليفيو ليبريسكو (Liviu Librescu )  ...

لراحة نفسك أيها البروفيسور ليفيو أصلي :new5: *


----------



## Maya (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مأساة " Virginia Tech "*






*" هنا يرقد البروفيسور Liviu Librescu "*​
*جرت مراسم دفن البروفيسور الشهيد ليفيو ليبريسكو أمس الجمعة 20 نيسان / أبريل بعد وصول جثمانه من الولايات المتحدة ، وبعد الصلاة على الجثمان ضمه التراب في مدينة صغيرة تدعى رعنانا والتي تقع 19 كيلو متر  شمال تل أبيب ...

جانب من مراسم الدفن ،  وتبدو في الصور السيدة  مارلينا ليبريسكو زوجة البروفيسور الراحل ... *


----------



## تونى تون (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: مأساة " Virginia Tech "*

شكرا ليك حقيقى ده موضوع يحرك القلب الحجر ربنا يزيد المحبه والفداء​


----------



## Maya (16 أبريل 2008)

*الذكرى السنوية الأولى*






*" The Virginia Tech Massacre "*

*---- Memorial Day ---- *






*-------------------------------------*​
*تحل اليوم - الأربعاء 16 أبريل 2008 - الذكرى السنوية الأولى لمأساة جامعة " Virginia Tech " وحادث إطلاق النار المروع الذي شهدته تلك الجامعة العريقة والجريمة التي راح ضحيتها شبان في عمر الزهور وأساتذة في قمة عطائهم العلمي  ...

عام مضى وذاكرة الأيام لا تستطيع أن تنسى هذه الحادثة المفجعة التي هزت كل قلب حي حول العالم ، وما تزال تفاصيلها حاضرة في أذهان كل إنسان تابع ما جرى وتألم لمصير أولئك الشبان والفتيات والأساتذة الذين راحوا ضحية شاب مضطرب نفسياً حاقد على العالم والمجتمع وأخرج كل حقده وعقده وفشله عبر فوهة المسدس ليقتل أبرياء ذنبهم الوحيد أن قدرهم العاثر قد ساقهم ليكونوا في طريقه ....

قد لا نعرف الضحايا أو لم نسمع عنهم في أي يوم من حياتنا قبل يوم الحادثة .. قد نكون لم نرهم إلا عبر صور صغيرة لا تعكس حقيقة الوجود الذي كان يمثله كل منهم .... قد نكون بعيدين عنهم آلاف الأميال لكننا ونحن نقف ونتأمل مصيرهم نشعر بقربنا منهم .. نقف أمام هول الحادثة ونتساءل في قرارة أنفسنا ما الذي حصل صباح 16 أبريل 2007  ؟

شبان وفتيات لكل منهم ماضي وحاضر ومستقبل وقصة .. لكل منهم أهل وعائلة وأحبة وعالم خاص .. لكل منهم أمل طموح ورؤية وصورة للغد ... كانوا يحلمون بالغد ويخططون لمستقبل حياتهم ويستعدون لمواجهة الصعوبات التي تحملها لهم الأيام في جعبتها  ...

جاءوا من بلدان و مناطق مختلفة .. من عرقيات وأديان وألوان وملامح وجوه مختلفة ... من بيئات وأوساط اجتماعية و ثقافية وعلمية مختلفة .. بينهم ربما حواجز وحدود سياسية واجتماعية وعقائدية .. لكن يجمعهم حب العلم والمعرفة بفروعها المختلفة .. اختاروا  جامعة فيرجيينا تيك  التي حضنتهم وجعلتهم ينسون اختلافاتهم ويتعايشون كزملاء وأصدقاء يوحدهم شعار - فيرجينيا تيك - واللونين البرتقالي والعنابي ....

وعلى الضفة الأخرى كان الأساتذة الذين نذروا أنفسهم لرسالة العلم واتخذوا من فيرجينيا تيك سبيل لإيصال شعلة المعرفة لأجيال من الطلاب الذين يتعاقبون على هذه الجامعة يتزودون بما تجود عليهم ثم يرحلون وهم يرتدون ملابس التخرج ليبدءوا مشوار حياة .. يودعون الجامعة بنظرة أخيرة ويمضون في مشوار طويل يشقوه وسط عباب الحياة وتلاطم أمواجها ليصبحوا أعضاء نافعين لمجتمعهم ووطنهم  ، و حينها ينظر الأساتذة إليهم بفخر ويفرحوا بأعماقهم من ثمار جادت بها أشجار هم من اعتنوا بها وساهموا في نموها ووصولها لمرحلة الثمر ويدركون أن رسالتهم قد وصلت وشعلتهم ما تزال تتق حية ...

لا يمكن أن يقبل العقل أن كل تلك الصور الجميلة بل لنقل قصص الحياة والعوالم المضيئة لأولئك الطلاب والأساتذة قد انتهت ... لا يمكن أن نصدق أن كل ذلك يمكن أن ينتهي وتوضع لها نقطة الختام من عالمنا وزماننا بطلقات مسدس نوع Glock من عيار 9 ملم أرسلها فكر مريض ونفس مضطربة وقلب أضاع الحق وعقل أصيب بعتمة لا توصف ...

صعب جداً أن نقبل أن نرى الزهور و الورود تذبل في أوج إزهارها ... وأن النجوم والكواكب والشموس تهوي في عز ألقها ونورها ... وأن العيون اللامعة تخمد فجأة ويرحل منها بريق الحياة  ... صعب أن نصدق أن كل شيء قد انتهى في لحظات و في ثواني وغدا في عالم الذكرى والذاكرة والتاريخ  ......

نقف اليوم في الذكرى السنوية الأولى لهذه الحادثة المؤلمة لنتذكر أناس لم نعرفهم إلا من خلال الصور من خلال الموت والرحيل عن هذا العالم .. نتوقف لنكرم ذكراهم ونصلي لأجلهم ونضيء الشموع على نيتهم .... وكطلاب في الجامعات المختلفة حول العالم نتضامن مع زملاءنا في - فيرجينيا تيك - ونشد على أيديهم وهم يتذكرون هذا اليوم المؤلم الذي فقدوا فيه أصدقاء وزملاء وأحبة وعاشوا فيه ساعات من الخوف والرعب وشاهدوا الكون يسود أمامهم ، ومنهم من جرح و أصيب وتألم وشاهد شريط حياته يمر سريعاً أمام عينه وكأنه يقول لقد انتهت الرحلة ،  ومنهم من عايش قصص بطولة وشجاعة تستحق أن ننحني أمامها بكل مشاعرنا  في قلب فيرجيينا تيك الجريحة التي بكت طلابها طويلاً ......

لكل من يذرف اليوم دموع الألم ويعتصر قلبه محيط من الأحزان .. لكل من يضيء شمعة اليوم تذكار لأخ أو ابن أو زميل أو صديق أو حبيب نحن نقول قلوبنا معكم وأنتم تتذكرون هذه المأساة المؤلمة ونحن نصلي لأجلكم ليكن الرب معكم وليبارككم .. *






*----------------------------------*​

*في الذكرى السنوية الأولى لمأساة " Virginia Tech " نستذكر أسماء الضحايا الـ 32 و نتأمل صورهم عن قرب ونستعيد ذكراهم وصورة عن الوجود الذي كانوا يمثلونه على الأرض و نضيء لهم الشموع ولنصلي لراحة نفوسهم جميعاً .......*



​*... اضغط على الصورة ...​*
*-------------------------------*

* Liviu Librescu

Emily Jane Hilscher

Ryan Christopher Clark

Ross A. Alameddine

Christopher James Bishop

Brian Roy Bluhm

Austin Michelle Cloyd

Jocelyne Couture-Nowak

Kevin P. Granata

Matthew Gregory Gwaltney

Caitlin Millar Hammaren

Jeremy Michael Herbstritt

Rachael Elizabeth Hill

Jarrett Lee Lane

Matthew Joseph La Porte

Henry J. Lee

G.V. Loganathan

Partahi Mamora Lumbantoruan

Lauren Ashley McCain

Daniel Patrick O'Neil

Juan Ramon Ortiz-Ortiz

Minal Hiralal Panchal

Daniel Alejandro Perez

Erin Nicole Peterson

Michael Steven Pohle, Jr.

Julia Kathleen Pryde

Mary Karen Read

Reema Joseph Samaha

Waleed Mohamed Shaalan

Leslie Geraldine Sherman

Maxine Shelly Turner

Nicole Regina White*

*======================*


----------



## Maya (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مأساة " Virginia Tech "*




*كأزهار الربيع ستبقى ذكرى الراحلين في فيرجينيا تيك  ....

وفي كل عام ستزهر لتبقى تذكار لما حمله يوم 16 أبريل 2007 .....

هناك من سينسى وهناك من لم يهتم بالأساس ... لكن أنا واثقة أنه في هذا اليوم وحول العالم ستدمع عيون كثيرة وستبكي قلوب كثيرة .. وسيشعر الكثيرون بأن جزء من حياتهم وجزء من عالمهم قد ضاع في ذلك اليوم ..... جزء رحل للأبد ولن يعود ..... ولم يبقى منه سوى ذكرى ..... ابتسامة أمل ضائع  .... حزن عميق ...*


----------



## Maya (17 أبريل 2008)

*عام على رحيل البروفيسور ليبريسكو*




*مع مرور عام على المأساة التي شهدتها جامعة فيرجينيا تيك نقف اليوم لننحني بخشوع في الذكرى السنوية الأولى لرحيل البروفيسور الإسرائيلي "ليفيو ليبريسكو" هذا البطل والشهيد العظيم الذي ضحى بحياته لينقذ أرواح طلابه ...

مع مرور عام تبقى ذكراه حاضرة ويبقى اسمه محفوراً في وجدان كل إنسان عرفه وأحبه وعاش معه ، لأن هذا الإنسان العظيم في الحياة كما في الموت  كان مرحلة وتاريخ يصعب أن يتكرر.. فمن يعرف ليفيو ليبريسكو يدرك مدى الخسارة التي خلفها برحيلها ..

هذا البرفيسور العجوز لكن الشاب بقلبه بروحه المرحة ووجه الهادئ وابتسامته المطمئنة .. كان الإنسان الذي اختزل مئات الصفات والخصال الحميدة في شخصيته وفي عالمه الخاص ، فهو إنسان متواضع لأبعد الحدود رغم كل ما وصل إليه من شهرة ومرتبة علمية كان متواضع بالتعامل مع الناس و مع الطلاب ، ولم يكن يعمل لأجل المال فالمال لم يكن يمثل له هدف ولا غاية حسب ما قال ابنه فقد كان البروفيسور يعمل ويدرس في الجامعة لأنه كان سعيد بمهنته ويجد متعة حقيقية بإيصال رسالة العلم إلى جيل جديد ونقل معلومات جديدة إليه ، هذه المعلومات حملها هذا الذهن المتقد عبر العالم وجاب بها صروح علمية كثيرة ليغرسها في مساحات عقلية جديدة لتزهر وتثمر ويقف أمامها مسرور بأنه أدى خدمة للحضارة والمعرفة الإنسانية ...

ليفيو ليبريسكو كان طوال حياته رجل مبادئ عانى وتألم في معسكرات الاعتقال النازية وعاش طفولة بائسة ولما كبر واتجه للعلم كان يدرك أن أمامه رسالة عليه أن يؤديها ، رفض الخضوع لجبروت الدكتاتور الروماني المرعب نيكولاي تشاوشيسكو وحزبه الشيوعي ، وتحمل كل الصعوبات التي جرها عليه موقفه لأنه إنسان مؤمن ملتزم حر مستعد لتحمل كل مسؤولية تلزمه بها حريته .....

بعدها انطلق إلى العالم كما ينطلق الطائر إلى الحرية وهاجر على إسرائيل التي أحبها وعشقها وبذل الكثير ليسافر إليها ، ثم كان قراره بالتوجه إلى بلد بعيد بلد يجمع أكبر خليط من البشر المختلفين أحياناً بكل شيء ، هناك نحو الولايات المتحدة سافر واستقبلته جامعة فيرجينيا تيك والتزم معه وأصبح جزء لا ينفصل عنها ....

في بيت ريفي صغير هناك وسط الهضاب والسهول في منطقة ويست فيرجينيا عاش البروفيسور ليبريسكو حيث الهدوء والبساطة التي يعشقها والتي تناسب تواضعه وشخصيته الهادئة ،من منزله كان يحلم وكان له رؤى ورسالة كان حريص على إيصالها طيلة حياته وطالما كان قادر على السير والكلام والتفكير .. لكن القدر كان يخبئ له رسالة من أسمى الرسائل وتضحية من أعظم التضحيات وإكليل مجد وخلود من أعظم أكاليل الخلود ....

صباح هادئ في ولاية فيرجينيا الهادئة نسبياً ورغم برودة الطقس فإن البروفيسور ليبريسكو كان يدرك أن أمامه محاضرة مهمة عليه أن يلقيها على طلابه ، لم يكن يعرف أنها ستكون الأخيرة ولم يكن يعرف أنها ستكون آخر مرة يلقي فيه تحية الصباح على طلبته الذين سيراهم لآخر مرة  ...

في لحظات تغير كل شيء فصوت الرصاص غطى على كل شيء والصراخ ملئ الفضاء أسرع البروفيسور ليرى ما يحدث فكانت ثواني ليدرك أن الموت قادم في صورة وحش بشري يطلق الرصاص بعشوائية وغزارة مجنونة ...

نظرات هلع و حركات مضطربة سادت القاعة ... نظر البروفيسور إلى طلابه وصرخ أسرعوا واهربوا ... كثيرون لم يفهموا ما قال أو ما يقصد في لحظات يصبح الفكر عاجزاً عن العمل  لكن غريزة البقاء دفعتهم ليسرعوا إلى نوافذ القاعة ليهربوا .. ظن الكثيرون أن هذه المحاولة ستكون فاشلة خاصة وأن السفاح وصل إلى الباب .. لكن لحظة .. من التفت إلى الخلف قبل أن يقفز تسمر في مكانه للحظات وهو يرى هذا المشهد .. البروفيسور لم يهرب مع الطلاب بل اندفع إلى الباب ليعيق السفاح ويمنعه من الدخول .. نعم بجسده النحيل وسنينه الـ 76 وقف البروفيسور ليفيو ليبريسكو ليسد باب قاعة صفه يواجه الموت .. لم يخف لم يضطرب رغم انه كان متجهاً إلى الموت مباشرة ... وترسخ هذا الشعور في نفسه عندما اخترقت أول رصاصة جسده عبر الباب .. لكنه لم يخف لم يتراجع بل واجه وصمد لم يخفه صراخ السفاح ولا ضرباته العنيفة على الباب ولا الرصاص الذي اخذ يخترق الباب بل وقف وواجه وهو يرى طلابه يهربون ليصلوا إلى بر الأمان بعيد عن متناول هذا السفاح المسعور .. 

مر شريط حياته الحافل في ذهنه خلال ثواني ... رومانيا .. الطفولة المعذبة .. معسكرات الاعتقال النازي .. الجامعة في بخارست .. بطش النظام الشيوعي ... الزوجة مارلينا والأبناء آرييه و جو .. إسرائيل .... الولايات المتحدة .. فيرجينيا تيك ...




صور كثيرة مرت بلمح البصر مرت وهذا الجسد يتلقى رصاصات  قاتلة.... وفي لحظات انطفأت تلك الصور المضيئة وأصبح كل شيء أسود في ذهن البروفيسور فقد أصابته رصاصة في الرأس فهوى هذا الإنسان العظيم على الأرض والدماء تنزف منه بغزارة  من جراء خمس رصاصات أصابته .. وسالت دماءه الطاهرة في آخر قاعة دراسية دخلها وفي آخر مكان ألقى فيه محاضرة ... هناك حيث سطرت دماءه قصة بطولة وشجاعة نادرة أضيفت لمسيرة حياة إنسان عاش بطلاً ورحل بطلاً وترك رسالة للجميع بأن البطولة والشجاعة والتضحية ليس لها حدود ، المهم أن تؤمن برسالتك حتى النهاية ...

أين قصة السامري الصالح من تضحية ليفيو ليبريسكو أين أعراف وتقاليد عوالم الشر التي تقول أن اليهودي يكره جميع الناس غير اليهود فليرى الجميع ما فعله هذا البروفيسور اليهودي الذي مات لأجل طلابه لينقذهم من الموت ويمنحهم حياة جديدة  ...

هذا الرجل اليهودي الناجي من الهولوكست رحل في يوم ذكرى الهولوكست ...

وفي متحف تخليد ذكرى الهولوكست في الولايات المتحدة قال الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش عن بطولة الراحل وشجاعته  :

We saw this courage in a teacher named Liviu Librescu.
With the gunman set to enter his class, this brave professor blocked the door with his body while his students fled to safety. On the Day of Remembrance, this Holocaust survivor gave his own life so that others may live. And this morning we honor his memory and we take strength from his example.​
=======================




في ذكرى عام على وفاته ورحيله عن هذا العالم نقف اليوم وننحني بإجلال لذكرى الراحل العظيم الشهيد ليفيو ليبريسكو ونصلي لراحة نفسه إلى جانب الأبرار والصديقين ....

ونرسل تعازينا ومواساتنا وأنبل المشاعر إلى السيدة مارلينا وبقية العائلة ونقول طوبى لمن يموت شهيداً .. طوبى لمن يبذل حياته ليمنح الحياة للآخرين .. شهيدكم الراحل هو شهيد كل قلب حي وكل إنسان مخلص لإنسانيته وكل نفس تدرك معنى التضحية .... ليبارككم الرب ...

لتبقى ذكراك خالدة ومؤبدة أيها الشهيد العظيم  ليفيو ليبريسكو ....

مبارك الرب إلهنا الذي لا يموت الآن وفي كل أوان وإلى الأبد .. *


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااا لكى تاسونى مايا ,,,, حزنت على هذه المجزره ,, الله ينيح نفس من قام بفداء الاخ[/si*ze]رين*


----------

